
Web Extension equivalents to legacy Firefox add-ons - vinchuco
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TFcEXMcKrwoIAECIVyBU0GPoSmRqZ7A0VBvqeKYVSww/edit?usp=sharing
======
norswap
I was skeptical, but one month in, I have to admit the speed and stability
gains are worth the lost addons. Fortunately for me, I only had to give up
very small conveniences.

I did lose a few hours over XMarks' inability to sync Firefox search keywords
correctly anymore (it's not solved, but you can input the keywords yourself on
all your machines and they won't be erased) but that's it.

~~~
interfixus
I was skeptical, and one month in, I still sort of hate it, but there isn't
really anywhere else to go.

Firefox 1.0 arguably had better UI, or at least the option to _make_ it
better.

Also, I remember running it on a 32MB machine. Today, with only this single HN
tab open, memory consumption is reported at somewhere above half a gigabyte.

~~~
norswap
This pains me too. It's hard to believe that all the new "browser technology"
is responsible for this bloat.

On the other hand, I will trade memory use for many things. One thing that is
infuriating to me is that despite the memory hog, a single tab can still crash
the whole browser. All the memory use doesn't even buy you failure isolation.

------
floatingatoll
Originally via:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/6i1fu2/webext_equi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/6i1fu2/webext_equivalents_to_legacy_addons/)

------
Twirrim
The main thing I miss is "It's All Text!", which the creator / maintainer
indicated was impossible to port away from Legacy, in no small part due to the
security aspects of it.

I really, truly, hate inputting anything more than a couple of lines in to
websites. Worse when you're fighting WYSIWYG editors, fixed box widths. Even
worse than that is when you spend 20 minutes filling in the box, hit submit
and find your session timed out.

"It's All Text" allowed me to just click an "edit" button beside the text box,
go edit the thing in my favourite text editor, hit save and then go click
submit in the browser. If the site screwed up somehow, the text was still open
in my text editor.

~~~
throwanem
It's not precisely impossible to port, but it's a lot more complicated; in
practice it requires a separate platform-specific executable, registered with
the browser, to marshal between the browser and the editor.

I miss it, too. But not enough to reimplement it, at least not yet.

~~~
adia
I was a heavy It's All Text! user, too, and fortunately, an alternative
exists, implemented just as you describe. See:
[https://github.com/jlebon/textern](https://github.com/jlebon/textern)

------
dingo_bat
I just want to be able to scroll through open tabs. I don't know why they'd
disable this when even chrome has it.

~~~
Sylos
It interferes with the tab overflow scrolling, which Chrome doesn't have.

So, in Firefox, if you open enough tabs, it will eventually overflow them and
then you can scroll the tab list either with those little scroll buttons to
the left and right or with the scrollwheel.

~~~
dingo_bat
That makes sense but I'd have expected a configurable option from Firefox.

------
quasse
A much more helpful title would be "Webext equivalents to legacy Firefox add-
ons" instead of "Firefox Stuff".

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've updated the title from “Firefox Stuff”.

